# Key Post: Used Car Information



## Dearg Doom (30 Jan 2003)

I'm looking to buy a used car (but not     ). I've been looking around the various Irish motoring websites ([broken link removed], [broken link removed], carzone.ie, , ,...) looking for information about used cars - which cars from which years are the most reliable, best value for money, highest level of spec, etc. but haven't found much. Does anyone know of a website that has used car reviews? Are any of the car magazines worth buying? BTW, I'm considering an A4/Passat/Vectra/S40...


----------



## Sludge (31 Jan 2003)

*Japanese cars velly good.*

I gave up on European cars in the mid 80's and switched to Honda.  I have never had any problems whatsoever.


----------



## jem (31 Jan 2003)

*Re: Used Car Information*

Dearg,
can u e-mail me re car.


----------



## macnas (31 Jan 2003)

*car info*

Pity Honda give such poor trade in allowances for your old car. This makes them expensive.


----------



## Sarah Wellband (31 Jan 2003)

*Re: car info*

Very good reviews on www.channel4.com/4car/

The beamer's great BTW, are you sure you don't want a look at it??


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jan 2003)

*car info*

Hello

Give www.parkers.co.uk a go. They do a monthly mag in the UK where they list all makes and models, give the car an overall rating, express an opinion and tips on what to look for defects wise. It is a very good guide and a good place to start.

I bought a Toyota and everyone I speak to is of the opinion that they are a great car to buy second. They are reliable and hold value reasonably well.

_Edited by ClubMan to fix link._


----------



## Dearg Doom (31 Jan 2003)

*Re: car info*

Thanks for links - I'll have a good read...

I do agree with your opinions of Japanese cars, but they're *sooo* boring. Except maybe for Lexus...

Sorry Sarah, but I'm refusing to pay the rediculous insurance quotes I've been given for anything over a 1.6...


----------



## GeoffreyOD (2 Feb 2003)

*go to two websites*

parkers.co.uk for general info. on the model your are interested and carsurvey.org to get an idea of what sort problems will crop up once it is a few years old.

subscribe to mailing list on merlincarauctions.ie to get an idea of what mainstream cars are making at auction and that might be enough to make you want to take a risk on a car auction.


----------



## Boy Racer (2 Feb 2003)

*Cars*

Check Out.........

www.whatcar.co.uk

[broken link removed]


----------



## laila (21 Sep 2005)

*Re:Used cars with air con 11-13000 bracket - Ford Fusion?*

Any recommendations for used family car in price bracket 10,000 to 13,000. Must have air con. Don't want to go down too much in years. The only car I can seem to find is a 2003 ford fusion. Anyone know anything about this car? Or any other suggestions welcome. Thanks.


----------



## tiger (21 Sep 2005)

*Re: >>Used Car Information*

some useful info at:
http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/carbycar/index.htm


----------



## RS2K (21 Sep 2005)

*Re: Used cars with air con 11-13000 bracket - Ford Fusion?*



			
				laila said:
			
		

> Any recommendations for used family car in price bracket 10,000 to 13,000. Must have air con. Don't want to go down too much in years. The only car I can seem to find is a 2003 ford fusion. Anyone know anything about this car? Or any other suggestions welcome. Thanks.



Fusion is a jacked up Fiesta, and is overpriced new.

I don't think there is great demand for them used so you might get a bargain.

Buy a Fiesta Ghia 1.25 16v with abs and a/c. Good cars and plentiful.


----------

